# USC Character Profile HELP!!



## zee9449 (Nov 27, 2006)

For undergrad admission I am having trouble understanding this:

Category I: Write a one-page profile of an original fictional character, whom you consider to be truly unique. Do not describe an acquaintance or take a character from an existing film, television program or book. Describe this person in terms of appearance, social background and psychological attitude. What makes this person interesting?


Do they want strictly a profile as in something like this: 
Willy Wonka, Fictional Character

    * Born: 1964
    * Birthplace: Fiction
    * Best Known As: Wacky, reclusive creator of fantastical candy
ETC.


Or something like this:
Character Sketch 

Or either type??

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Nov 27, 2006)

I did mine as a sketch... written in paragraphs and included the physical, social, and psychological characteristics.  I don't think it matters as long as you cover what's required


----------



## zee9449 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks man, cheers


----------

